
Ask HN: Should I create a GUI for creating Tensorflow models? - kite_and_code
Currently, I am evaluating some Master thesis topics. One of the proposals is:<p>- Create a GUI for creating Tensorflow models with data flow graphical programming (similar to Rapidminer).<p>- After the model phase, the Tensorflow code can be ejected and you can integrate it in your existing workflow.<p>- Also, the library will be Open Source.<p>What do you think about it? Is creating your graphs from code a problem worth solving&#x2F;improving? Why or why not?
======
scheja
sounds very interesting, especially for recurring tasks / first looks at data

+1 from me

